# Whats This?



## MaconTallMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi All, I have something growing on my live rock that i have just found. I'm hoping someone can help me identify it. The picture is the best I can do. It has a base that looks like an anemone, however it has long arms, tenicals, branches, don't know what to call them that have lots of very small hair like pieces coming off of them. These were accentuated today when I was moving rock and stirred up the bottom some. any help in identification would be appreciated.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

hard to tell, possibly rock anemones or apitasia, however without a clear pic its gonna be very hard to tell.


----------



## MaconTallMan (Dec 11, 2005)

I see references to Apitasia, but I cannot find any pictures. What is this?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It looks like a little frag of Xenia to me.
Xenia is a soft coral.
Aiptasia is a little brown anemone which is something of a pest.
Xenia is an attractive feature of any tank, although it too can grow to pestilent proportion and need trimming.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

yeah it looks more like xenia or colt coral.

Aipitasia is also a clear color. A while back when I got my aipitasi infestion I was happy, I thought they were polyps lol. I did everything so they would grow, I looked them up and found out what they were. Next thing you know im squishing them with my finger, then I found out that makes it worse, lol.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

apitasia isn't always clear.


----------

